# Werebird character: what to do about arms?



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 11, 2011)

Guys, I need some help with a character I'm developing.

Now, as you may know, the anthros in my universe are therianthropes, which means that they switch between human and anthro forms. So you have werewolves and werecats... I even made a wereshark. However, this character is something I haven't worked with before, which is a werebird. Now the exact species I'm not decided on, though it will probably be a bird of prey.

But let's cut right to the chase. I'm not decided on how to do the arms in a way that would make the hands useful and give him the ability to fly at the same time. I'm thinking of making him like a pterosaur or a bat, have a regular arm with big feathers underneath it. Another option is to give him wings on his back... I think it's kind of silly-looking though, and not exactly evolutionarily accurate. Wingarms are kind of toony for this universe and not exactly useful.

I'm kind of lost on how to handle this character. What do you guys think?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 11, 2011)

With bigger flight feathers


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 11, 2011)

Might as well go along the side of this thread:
Speaking of birds, i was thinking of making an Owl 'sona. Bubo Bubo (feral)to be specific. I just can't think of things that would make it look personal  :/
The behaviour would be like the owls moved in that owl movie whatwasitcalledidk.


----------

